# Pros and Cons



## APassion4Life (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm thinking about starting to grow outdoors and was wondering if anyone could help me with the pros and cons of outdoor growing. I'm just worried about lack of control and it would seem to me that the plant could lose some of its potency being so exposed to the elements. I know these plants have grown natuarally outdoors forever but still it would seem that you could get better results indoors (but thats not really an option for me). I just don't want to start before I know that I can grow a good potent plant outdoors. Any advise will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 12, 2007)

All of us indoor growers dream of growing outdoor.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, one thing that's great about outside is light. You got the sun and it's much better than our lights. And it's free. It can be beaten up or taken care of even outside. 

Pro: Free Sun
Con: Bugs n animals(they love pot to)
Pro: All the space!
Con: Elements can be harsh
Pro: Grow bigger
Con: Seasonal(one time a year)
Pro: Fresh water most of the time
Con: A hicker falls and breaks his legs. Right where the rescue chopper lands is your crop of dope! Lets hope that one don't happen though lol.


----------



## stan (Feb 12, 2007)

Outdoor is best for growing just make small plots 3-4 plants and make several of them.If you can get them use 'hardend" clones instead of seed.If you start your mothers now you should be ready come planting time,after first frost and night temps in the 65f range.If you can't find a perfect spot don't sweat it the stuff grows better outside in a half a$$ spot than in a hospital clean closet.Avoid roadsides or the bud turns brown.If you plant near evergreens it is a good plan to add some dolomite and perlite to the soil for PH and compacting problems.


----------



## bring'emyoung (Feb 12, 2007)

Are conifer forest soils high in pH?  (200 year old douglas fir and lots of neddles and sword ferns)


----------



## socal-outdoor (Feb 13, 2007)

well Its been a while but I'll list my greivances and loves.

Cons:

A lot of scouting is needed for some of us to find good spots.

You lose sleep wondering if they are being drowned or dehydrated.

It prolly involves humping up a trail to check on them which is not as easy as waiting for the house to be empty just to check on them.

And finding the right spot means finding soil without other plants roots choking it dry, friendly PH and nutrient friendly and some water. Or you have to hual it all up there.

you don't get to wake up and look at them first thing in the morning, (it hurts letting go of the young ones) I really do miss them. 

pros:

Gee officer, I don't know anything about those, say are those marijuna plants? I had no idea they grow wild up here...   

the rest has been mentioned before.


----------



## SFC (Feb 17, 2007)

And you also have to go in to it thinking you likely will come out of it empty handed.  Its feast or famine.  If you do your homework,and are a little lucky you can come away with enough to get you by for a long time. Or you may end up dug up by opposums, ate by deer, ripped by scumbags, or confiscated by LEO.   Hell I know a guy around here that had the damn elk feasting on his.  If you have access to a gps, I like to use it to mark my locations deep into whatever cover I am using.  You would be surprised how easy it is to lose track of one, or more plants.  Use technology to your advantage.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 17, 2007)

My pros and cons 

PROS
*Plants usually get bigger and sometimes have larger yeilds 
*If you grow on land thats not yours and they dont find you 
by you plants they cant prove it was you growing them 
*no buying lights, making grow boxs, power bills etc 
*can grow alot more plants outdoors then in doors 
*you will get back in touch with your nature side and
spend time in the woods by far my favorite  
*wont have to water you plants as much
*their are more just cant think of them right now 

CONS
*Getting ripped never happened to me before in all my time growing tho mostly cause i find perfect spots for my plants 
*bugs, and animals 
*harsh weather sometimes
*1 growing season but hey that dont matter if you grow enought 
*not much mor cons i can think of


----------

